# taking Immodium on 2 WW



## sazzle73 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi I had Et on Friday but seem to have picked up a stomach bug and am suffering badly with diarrhea - is it okay to take Immodium?

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

All it says in the BNF is avoid in pregnancy as there is no information. I do not have any other books at home on a Sunday.

What I would suggest is rest, plenty of fluids - if you can a rehydration sachet as recommended on the packet and hope you feel better soon.


----------

